# Bruckner Symphony No 5 recordings survey



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

I've been listening to Bruckner 5 for the past month. I had never warmed up to it before, but now it is one of my favorites. It reminds me of the Mahler 7 in that it is hard to get at first, but once you're hooked, you're hooked.

I'll list my "essential" recommendations below, but a few comments on some others:

Klemp and Celi (Munich) were eccentricly slow but very powerful. Good listens.

I'm not as big on Karajan in this work as others. It's very slow, but I did not get any bonus from the tempo of feeling the work's profundity. I just got bored, until the loud parts that the BPO plays the hell out of.

Abbado was very surprising, as I don't think of him as a Brucknerian. Not as powerful as others, but the playing and phrasing are so beautiful that it kept my interest throughout.

Harnoncourt is well played, but the minimalist Adagio did not work for me.

Barenboim/CSO is excellent and might have made my essentials list if I didn't like his BPO version even better.

Here's the full list:

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major*

Essential recordings:

*Bernard Haitink/Bavarian RSO (2010) (BR Klassik)*

Late in life, having already produced two superlative studio recordings of the 5th, Haitink gave us this live stunner. All his garnered wisdom translates into a magnetic reading of a work which from all Bruckner symphonies demands patience and structural integrity. There is a sense of purpose and inevitability throughout, and the sustained power and beauty of the performance are accentuated by clear, atmospheric sound quality.

*Eugen Jochum/Concertgebouw Orch. (1964) (Philips, Praga)*

Jochum had a close association with the 5th, and all his interpretations are worth hearing. Somewhere between the virility of the 1958 Bavarian and the spaciousness of the 1986 Concertgebouw versions lies this inspired live recording from Ottobeuren Abbey. Jochum marries all the elements together in a balanced reading that is both dramatic and spiritual, making for a powerful experience in a work that can be complex and mercurial. The remastered sound is present and detailed.

*Eugen Jochum/Concertgebouw Orch. (1986) (Tahra, Altus)*

Shortly before his death, Jochum returned to the 5th in a live concert with all the skill of a learned master. The result was a uniquely broad, powerful, revelatory reading which stands as one of the great Bruckner recordings. Every phrase is imbued with meaning, and the sense at the coda to the finale is one of overwhelming culmination. The sound quality is very present and full, with minimal signs of a live recording.

*Wilhelm Furtwängler/Berlin PO (1942) (Testament, DG, Music & Arts, Andromeda)*

Furtwängler provides all the inimitable electricity, poignant nobility, and profound understanding of architecture and phrasing for which he is known, not least of all in the eloquently moving Adagio. The interpretation is somewhat on the fast side, but what makes it so compelling is the logic always leading the listener forward from one phrase to the next. Despite the obvious sound limitations, the recording is fairly clean for the period.

*Jascha Horenstein/BBC SO (1971) (BBC, Music & Arts)*

The 5th seems tailor-made for Horenstein's understanding of broad musical architecture, and he produces a uniquely powerful reading. This is an interpretation that stresses the importance of the whole above individual moments. With orchestral playing of immense dedication, the result is a thrilling live performance.

*Daniel Barenboim/Berlin PO (1991) (Teldec)*

Barenboim and the Berliners give a performance of exciting propulsion and volatility, particularly in the rousing coda to the finale. The interpretation is reminiscent of Furtwängler, flexible but disciplined, always pointing forward. The orchestral sound is full and opulent.

*Günter Wand/Berlin PO (1996) (RCA)*

Wand was another conductor with a special affinity for the 5th, and he provides an unerringly steady hand in a performance where from the first to the last bars everything sounds perfectly judged. The BPO's playing is powerful and lush, helped by warm, sumptuous sound quality.

Further listening:

Wilhelm Furtwängler/Vienna PO (1951) (EMI)

Otto Klemperer/New PO (1967) (EMI)

Sergiu Celibidache/Munich Phil. (1993) (EMI)

Bernard Haitink/Vienna PO (1988) (Philips)

Hermann Abendroth/Leipzig RSO (1949) (Profil, Berlin Classics)

Giuseppi Sinopoli/Staatskapelle Dresden (1999) (DG)

Eugen Jochum/Bavarian RSO (1958) (DG)

Daniel Barenboim/Chicago SO (1977) (DG)

Franz Welster-Möst/London PO (1993) (EMI)

Claudio Abbado/Vienna PO (1993) (DG)

Eduard van Beinum/Concertgebouw Orch. (1959) (Decca, Philips, Beulah)

Carl Schuricht/Vienna PO (1963) (DG)

Günter Wand/Cologne RSO (1974) (RCA)

Herbert von Karajan/Berlin PO (1976) (DG)

Lovro von Matacic/Czech PO (1970) (Supraphon)

Wolfgang Sawallisch/Bavarian St. Orch. (1991) (Orfeo)

Franz Konwitschny/Leipzig Gewandhaus Orch. (1961) (Berlin Classics)

Günter Wand/NDR SO (1989) (RCA)

Hans Knappertsbusch/Vienna PO (1956) (Decca, Profil, Andromeda)

Bernard Haitink/Concertgebouw Orch. (1971) (Philips)

Nikolaus Harnoncourt/Vienna PO (2004) (RCA)

Christoph von Dohnányi/Cleveland Orch. (1991) (Decca)

Stanislaw Skrowaczewski/Saarbrücken RSO (1996) (Arte Nova, Oehms)

Daniel Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin (DG)

Sergiu Celibidache/Stuttgart RSO (1981) (DG)

Kurt Eichhorn/Bruckner Orch. Linz (1993) (Camerata)

Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orch. (1965) (Sony)

Riccardo Chailly/Concertgebouw Orch. (1991) (Decca)


----------



## mparta (Sep 29, 2020)

Glad you gave the Haitink/BRSO recording such a positive note, it is magnificent.

I would pull the Schuricht/VPO out of your list for special mention. He was a great Bruckner conductor and that performance is on fire. Compromised sound but not so much that I don't still listen and find it very compelling.

I went to hear Barenboim and the Berlin Staatskapelle especially because I hadn't heard a live performance (a few years ago in NYC) and was very disappointed, which is my usual experience with Barenboim, but I also think this orchestra is not up to snuff.

A couple of years ago I heard Welser-Moest in Vienna in this piece and he let them go, which is dangerous but man!!! it was exciting at the end, the horns were unbelievable, i never hear in a recording what they did in performance. His Cleveland DVD is really wonderful too, all the atmosphere of the cathedral and a perfect- I mean perfect-- orchestra.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

mparta said:


> I went to hear Barenboim and the Berlin Staatskapelle especially because I hadn't heard a live performance (a few years ago in NYC) and was very disappointed, which is my usual experience with Barenboim, but I also think this orchestra is not up to snuff.


His SKB version was near the bottom on my list. The BPO and CSO versions are much better. More alert.

.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

I don't like the Klemperer-NPO Bruckner recordings very much, but on YT I came across a recording of the Bruckner 4th and 8th which I really do like. It's labeled as being Klemperer and the Kölner Rundfunk Sinfonie Orchester, and I think it's quite different from the later Bruckner recordings. Anyway there's also this:


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't Knappertsbusch use the Schalk version? Comparing Schalk with Haas or Nowak is quite interesting.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I once reviewed 37 versions for a publication.

My favorites were Horenstein/BBC (1970) and Herrmann Abendroth with the Leipzig Radio Orchestra in a broadcast performance from 1949. I believe both used the Haas edition though there is hardly any difference between editions of the Fifth. I actually liked Abendroth best but Horenstein's sounds better and has similar electricity.

Volkmar Andeae's from his set with Vienna Symphony was surprisingly outstanding. The most unheralded was from Ivor Bolton and the Mozarteum Orchestra. Nothing else I heard then or since that was recorded in recent years made much of an impression. I thought more recent versions from Simone Young and Bernard Haitink ordinary or worse.

You can see the order of my preference here: https://www.amazon.com/ideas/amzn1....J0QOTB8BXNU4?type=explore&ref=idea_cp_vl_ov_d


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

larold said:


> The most unheralded was from Ivor Bolton and the Mozarteum Orchestra.


What's your opinion of the rest of Bolton's cycle? It's dirt-cheap on Amazon.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

The Bolton set ... I think they are all on YouTube so try them there. I listened to the First Symphony (Linz edition I'm sure) and enjoyed it. He uses more rubato and tempo flexibility than most contemporary conductors -- signs of adherence to an older style. 

He also avoids the biggest of modern problems (aside from using the typically inferior "first" or "original" or "first thought" versions): the way most conductors today take Bruckner too slowly. 

Go back and listen to Furtwangler, Jochum, Beinum and Abendroth -- all of whom were alive when Bruckner was alive and the three Germans attended the conservatory where Bruckner taught -- and you won't hear tempos dragging like they do today.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Got this one on the car USB at the moment and it's an absolute cracker. Stan the Man! Whoop!









Review here: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2018/Jan/Bruckner_sy5_COCQ85385.htm


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

mbhaub said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't Knappertsbusch use the Schalk version?


Yep. I like Kna with Bruckner, especially his Eighth and Ninth on Tahra. However, I do not care for the Schalk version he used on the Decca recording of the Fifth. I feel it ruins the glory of the finale.


----------



## AndorFoldes (Aug 25, 2012)

Brahmsianhorn and larold, you both have Chailly/Concertgebouw at the end of your lists of best Bruckner 5th recordings.

I think this is a really good recording. Of course, tastes differ, but I would be interested to know why you found the performance lacking.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

I found it a little on the bland, dull side.

I do like his atmospheric 7th with the BRSO.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Great list, thanks for posting it. I agree with Barenboim/Berlin. It may be my favourite, but i also enjoy the Staatskapelle Berlin as they have a unique sound especially in the horns, but admittedly not as polished as BPO. I also enjoy Skrowaczewski/Saarbrücken and Young's live recording with Hamburg.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> I've been listening to Bruckner 5 for the past month. I had never warmed up to it before, but now it is one of my favorites. It reminds me of the Mahler 7 in that it is hard to get at first, but once you're hooked, you're hooked.


This is absolutely the case for me as well. I find this to be a fascinating and very satisfying symphony.

Thanks for your interesting and thoughtful overview!

This is one where I like the Karajan apparently a bit more than you do, but it is also one of the Furtwängler Bruckner recordings I admire. However, my favorite Karajan performance might be the Vienna Phil. one that was released on the sadly defunct Andante label.

However:



Merl said:


> Got this one on the car USB at the moment and it's an absolute cracker. Stan the Man! Whoop!
> 
> View attachment 149300
> 
> ...


I think might also be my favorite. Blomstedt/Gewandhaus is up there, too.

Side note: one of the most remarkable concerts I ever attended was a summer concert in Amsterdam, in the Concertgebuow, with Chailly and the Concertgebuoworkest performing Schönberg's Variations for Orchestra, Op. 31 and Bruckner's Symphony No. 5. This was in 1996. It blew me away! After this, I was a fan of Bruckner 5 for life. (I was already a fan of the Schönberg). The audience was wildly enthusiastic for both pieces.


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

Just before listening carefully to your recommended recordings, allow me a pair of questions:

1.- I bought the album of Haitink’s BRSO recordings last time I was in Munich and I’m an absolute Haitink's fan, so it will be a pleasure listening to his recording with more attention.

2.- Did you listen Blomstedt recordings with Gewandhaus? haven’t got the 5th, but 8th and 6th are very good IMO.

3.- I was going to ask about Nelsons/gewandhaus, but I’m afraid he hasn’t recorded it so far. I attended a concert in Leipzig with this program and I found it really amazing.

Anyway, thanks for this incredible study Brahmsianhorn.


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

‘Side note: one of the most remarkable concerts I ever attended was a summer concert in Amsterdam, in the Concertgebuow, with Chailly and the Concertgebuoworkest ‘

RCO is my favourite orchestra. I’ve attended three concerts, one in London, another one in Barcelona (closer to me) and one in the Het Concertgebouw in Amsterdam. Did you experienced that wonderful sound that Orchestra + concert hall produce? For me it’s unforgettable.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

lluissineu said:


> 'Side note: one of the most remarkable concerts I ever attended was a summer concert in Amsterdam, in the Concertgebuow, with Chailly and the Concertgebuoworkest '
> 
> RCO is my favourite orchestra. I've attended three concerts, one in London, another one in Barcelona (closer to me) and one in the Het Concertgebouw in Amsterdam. Did you experienced that wonderful sound that Orchestra + concert hall produce? For me it's unforgettable.


I sure did, and it sure is!


----------



## Simon23 (Dec 8, 2020)

Great thread. I prefer Wand, Jochum and Furtwangler for this symphony. Question - does anyone know this Tintner recording?









I really appreciate his cycle of Naxos, and here is an opportunity to listen to him more young and with a top-level orchestra.


----------



## Ned Low (Jul 29, 2020)

My favourites


----------



## mparta (Sep 29, 2020)

Always a vote for the performance I first appreciated:

Schuricht/VPO, DG








Sound is a little harsh but the performance moves and has real shape


----------

